

Damn Vulnerable IOS Application - danielrm26
http://damnvulnerableiosapp.com/#about

======
aaronbrethorst
Nifty, and—I think—looks worthwhile. But, I'd be far more convinced if it used
the word "you" more often, and better explained what's actually going on and
why I might want to pay money for what's being offered.

~~~
fyolnish
Are you a bot?

